# The pax who didn't want to cancel, a sad story.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Any good fisherman knows that pax must comply with the driver's suggestion before it's too late, well this is what happens when you think your penis is larger than the driver's.

As I scoped the last flight for the day on my phone and decided to hit the airport, I entered the queue and decided to get a trip going home, it so happens I get one of these self entitled pax that after being asked for their destination decided to tell me "home and make it snappy, do your job" that is all it took for that poor sob to meet the longest wait in his life.

As the pax cursed and refused to cancel, I told him I was going home then the 30 minute wait ensued, who would cave in first? the guy with the car or the guy trying to show he had "the power", after I was completely sure that all uber drivers were gone from the airport, I decided to cruise the airport to see if there were any cabs left and as predicted, they were all gone.

As I passed by the circle I scoped a single person waiting sitting on a bench in one corner and another on the other corner, as I exited the airport, I decided to get my 5 bucks before I left so I cancelled and whatddaya know? I get another request, it seems the other guy was also trying to catch an uber and as I accepted the request the other guy said he had been waiting for over 40 mins to get a ride by uber I told him I was going the opposite way and that I was going home, the guy said - I will make it worth your while - and so he did, I took him to his destination and he tipped me 20 bucks as for that poor self entitled pax, I hope he enjoyed waiting for his 40 min away cab to pick him up since all uber drivers were gone already.

Tell me that you aren't going to cancel again.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

That's a lot of effort and work. Would it have been easier just to cancel yourself and tell him to leave the car?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> That's a lot of effort and work. Would it have been easier just to cancel yourself and tell him to leave the car?


I think they talked on the phone and he never picked him up. Hard to tell.


----------



## uberDenton (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds like he never made it into the car, whether he talked to him on the phone or at the window. 

"Make it snappy, do your job"

Yeah, go f$!& yourself, buddy.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Guys, I don't kick people out of my car, I use a phone for it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You waited 30 minutes for someone to cancel? Now thats dedication right there....

Since you dont actually know who the pax is or if he was alone, theres a better chance his friend ordered an uber and he was already home laughing at the fact that you havent cancelled that request yet. 

Not sure what you think you accomplished besides waste 25 minutes of your life.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

That's a lot of effort to spite someone for making a dumb comment.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Stink palm him next time.

Small price to pay for smiling ones enemy's.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Seriously, it is like these people test us to see if we will be ethical or not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> You waited 30 minutes for someone to cancel? Now thats dedication right there....
> 
> Since you dont actually know who the pax is or if he was alone, theres a better chance his friend ordered an uber and he was already home laughing at the fact that you havent cancelled that request yet.
> 
> Not sure what you think you accomplished besides waste 25 minutes of your life.


"PRINCIPLE"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> That's a lot of effort to spite someone for making a dumb comment.


The comment was merely a symptom of the pax mental condition. That he has rule over subcontractors.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

d0n said:


> Any good fisherman knows that pax must comply with the driver's suggestion before it's too late, well this is what happens when you think your penis is larger than the driver's.
> 
> As I scoped the last flight for the day on my phone and decided to hit the airport, I entered the queue and decided to get a trip going home, it so happens I get one of these self entitled pax that after being asked for their destination decided to tell me "home and make it snappy, do your job" that is all it took for that poor sob to meet the longest wait in his life.
> 
> ...


I'm not that confrontational, if a pax I want to cancel won't, I'll cancel for him and just forget about it and move on.

I don't believe it's right to ask for a destination, cherry picking is wrong. But Uber now allows you to filter two runs per shift, but those runs might only be a couple of miles in your direction, no where near where you want to go, but sometimes you can get lucky.


----------



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

d0n said:


> Any good fisherman knows that pax must comply with the driver's suggestion before it's too late, well this is what happens when you think your penis is larger than the driver's.
> 
> As I scoped the last flight for the day on my phone and decided to hit the airport, I entered the queue and decided to get a trip going home, it so happens I get one of these self entitled pax that after being asked for their destination decided to tell me "home and make it snappy, do your job" that is all it took for that poor sob to meet the longest wait in his life.
> 
> ...


You win the award for most amount of your time wasted to try and prove a point. 
You are no different than your petty rider.
Both of you are foolish and deserve the 1 star rating each gave.


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

As an uber driver i think what you did is ******y. Once you accept the trip you should commit to it. Scumbag.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Easy way to get deactivated. If you don't cancel the ride and leave it active for 30 minutes and are driving without the passenger in the car, all it takes is some screen shots and the passenger complaining to Uber. Uber will side with the passenger.


----------



## d0nnyboy (Dec 31, 2016)

Marshall Mathers said:


> As an uber driver i think what you did is ******y. Once you accept the trip you should commit to it. Scumbag.


Rofl, who accepted what?



Ghwwe72 said:


> Easy way to get deactivated. If you don't cancel the ride and leave it active for 30 minutes and are driving without the passenger in the car, all it takes is some screen shots and the passenger complaining to Uber. Uber will side with the passenger.


Meh I'm still here, that must mean something...

Time to become pro.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

d0nnyboy said:


> Rofl, who accepted what?
> 
> Meh I'm still here, that must mean something...
> 
> Time to become pro.


You lucked out this time believe some passengers will take the time and Uber always sides with the passenger not worth the risk unless you don't care about driving.


----------



## d0nnyboy (Dec 31, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> You lucked out this time believe some passengers will take the time and Uber always sides with the passenger not worth the risk unless you don't care about driving.


Oh I get 6 or 7 on a daily basis threatening to report me, when uber cuts me loose for it, I collect unemployment.


----------



## d0nnyboy (Dec 31, 2016)

Jason Arroyo said:


> You win the award for most amount of your time wasted to try and prove a point.


It was all worth it.



Jason Arroyo said:


> You are no different than your petty rider.


Potato/potatoe



Jason Arroyo said:


> Both of you are foolish and deserve the 1 star rating each gave.


Lol, wut?


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

d0nnyboy said:


> Oh I get 6 or 7 on a daily basis threatening to report me, when uber cuts me loose for it, I collect unemployment.


6 or 7 a day? You must be a pretty nasty fella.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

Uber shills everywhere!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Marshall Mathers said:


> As an uber driver i think what you did is ******y. Once you accept the trip you should commit to it. Scumbag.


The Uber driver had good reason not to let the passenger in his car, the gentleman was disrespected.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Marshall Mathers said:


> As an uber driver i think what you did is ******y. Once you accept the trip you should commit to it. Scumbag.


So lucky, I've been getting "moderated" for good jokes and had my posts deleted because they were "inappropriate". But you get to call the OP a scumbag...

Anyway, I dont know why you would get on with the job you accepted when you are being talked to like that. I could never drive someone who told me to do it snappy and to do my job. This isn't a high paying gig, its an extra source of income. They can go **** them selves if they think they can talk to most of us like that. You shouldn't put up with them for the sake a of a few bucks dude.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> So lucky, I've been getting "moderated" for good jokes and had my posts deleted because they were "inappropriate". But you get to call the OP a scumbag...
> 
> Anyway, I dont know why you would get on with the job you accepted when you are being talked to like that. I could never drive someone who told me to do it snappy and to do my job. This isn't a high paying gig, its an extra source of income. They can go &%[email protected]!* them selves if they think they can talk to most of us like that. You shouldn't put up with them for the sake a of a few bucks dude.


I don't know. There are two sides to every story. Something may have triggered the pax to react that way. I have not yet had a pax really talk to me like that for no reason at all. But then again, im pleasamt every step of the way. If you have a crotchety old man attitude when u first intereact with a pax, well, expect some kind of reaction to your behavior. But if there's truly a pax that acts like that with you, be the better person. Don't be spiteful, cause in the long run u just spite yourself. 30 minutes?? Whew, you gotta look into better time management, my friend. Ask yourself this... In the long run was it worth it? If you answer 'yes' your issues are a lot deeper than that pax and his response to you.


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The Uber driver had good reason not to let the passenger in his car, the gentleman was disrespected.


Well yes I agree on that but perhaps the pax was annoyed at the fact that he asked where he was going because regardless he already accepted the trip. If you want a trip going a specific way then you should use a destination trip.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> I don't know. There are two sides to every story. Something may have triggered the pax to react that way. I have not yet had a pax really talk to me like that for no reason at all. But then again, im pleasamt every step of the way. If you have a crotchety old man attitude when u first intereact with a pax, well, expect some kind of reaction to your behavior. But if there's truly a pax that acts like that with you, be the better person. Don't be spiteful, cause in the long run u just spite yourself. 30 minutes?? Whew, you gotta look into better time management, my friend. Ask yourself this... In the long run was it worth it? If you answer 'yes' your issues are a lot deeper than that pax and his response to you.


I get what you're saying, but your partnership with uber stems down to your rating, and passengers like that are the type that are never satisfied with peoples work, which will take a dive on your rating. You really think a passenger like that will give you a 5 star? Also, I dont agree with what you said about the issues running deeper, I just dont think I need to put up with someone like that for the sake of uber. This isn't a life changing experience its just making some extra bucks, and unlike you I would not sell my dignity for the sake of a few dollars. So if you're the type that would sell your soul for a few dollars then I think you have issues that run deeper.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Marshall Mathers said:


> Well yes I agree on that but perhaps the pax was annoyed at the fact that he asked where he was going because regardless he already accepted the trip. If you want a trip going a specific way then you should use a destination trip.


I used to drive a cab, and the first question I had for every passenger was "where you going buddy(ma'am)?"

If the passengers were ever annoyed by that, they never let me know.


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I used to drive a cab, and the first question I had for every passenger was "where you going buddy(ma'am)?"
> 
> If the passengers were ever annoyed by that, they never let me know.


*takes deep breath and tries not to kill himself over the stupidity of the person that thinks cabs and Ubers are the same thing*


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> I get what you're saying, but your partnership with uber stems down to your rating, and passengers like that are the type that are never satisfied with peoples work, which will take a dive on your rating. You really think a passenger like that will give you a 5 star? Also, I dont agree with what you said about the issues running deeper, I just dont think I need to put up with someone like that for the sake of uber. This isn't a life changing experience its just making some extra bucks, and unlike you I would not sell my dignity for the sake of a few dollars. So if you're the type that would sell your soul for a few dollars then I think you have issues that run deeper.


Whoaaaa. Slow up cowboy. Sell my dignity? You clearly haven't read any of my previous posts. That's not nearly how i roll. If someone is out of line there's a way to get them in check politely, not being spiteful, cause it all comes back to you. Now this is part time for me. My job is down on wall street where ive been groomed on how to handle situations professionally and with a little class. Maybe thats a small difference we have between us. I can make an enemy a friend before the ride is over. That has nothing to do with my dignity. Its has to do with being polished and skilled, tactful when i need to be and not being bitter about things i cannot control. Im in control with this lil part time gig, and when im not, i will simply stop driving, not be spiteful to people trying to get a ride home from the airport. And don't misunderstand for even a second that i would definitely end a ride and put a pax out at a gas station, if i needed to. Trust me.
Whoaaa lets relax now.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

d0n said:


> it so happens I get one of these self entitled pax that after being asked for their destination decided to tell me "home and make it snappy, do your job" that is all it took for that poor sob to meet the longest wait in his life.
> 
> As the pax cursed and refused to cancel,
> 
> ...


So many things wrong with this story.....

I am assuming, you decided to call the passanger to ask him where he was going to decide whether or not you were going to follow through and pick him up... If it was a short ride, would you have canceled on him?? I can only assume, like many PAX out there, they have been canceled by drivers because their ride did not seem "Worthy Enough"... I have been told by many PAX now, they will not disclose where they are going anymore for that reason.

I will assume, the ride did not fit your criteria, so you insisted that the PAX cancel the ride in order to not take a hit to your cancellation rate.

So after riding around for 30 minutes and playing whose dick is larger, you chose to cancel with what I am assuming as a "Rider No Show" in order to collect "Your $5 bucks".... And you are saying that the pax is "Entitled" ???

With all due respect, but this is a chicken shit story... Don't want the ride, then cancel it. I don't begrudge you to do what is right for you. But this little stunt, I cannot agree with.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> So many things wrong with this story.....
> 
> I am assuming, you decided to call the passanger to ask him where he was going to decide whether or not you were going to follow through and pick him up... If it was a short ride, would you have canceled on him?? I can only assume, like many PAX out there, they have been canceled by drivers because their ride did not seem "Worthy Enough"... I have been told by many PAX now, they will not disclose where they are going anymore for that reason.
> 
> ...


I am in total agreement. Tricks are for kids. Then he brags on here like he did the right thing and others support him. No pax deserves to be caught up in that game. The real deal would be cancel and go home. End of story.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Only a fool would to this.


----------



## Ray21 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Easy way to get deactivated. If you don't cancel the ride and leave it active for 30 minutes and are driving without the passenger in the car, all it takes is some screen shots and the passenger complaining to Uber. Uber will side with the passenger.


I just hate those coward drivers that they think Uber cares about a $#it..... Uber isn't deactivating drivers for small thing any more... They dont care about quality any more, just Quantity. More drivers, More profit for Uber.. He contact the rider to ask for destination, nothing wrong. Rider act like a pig so well deserve.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Ray21 said:


> I just hate those coward drivers that they think Uber cares about a $#it..... Uber isn't deactivating drivers for small thing any more... They dont care about quality any more, just Quantity. More driver, more profit for Uber.... This driver did everything according Uber policy.. He contact the rider to ask for destination, nothing wrong. Rider act like a pig so well deserve.


So there's nothing wrong with leaving it active for 30 minutes? Wow!


----------



## Ray21 (Sep 2, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> So there's nothing wrong with leaving it active for 30 minutes? Wow!


Ok... maybe that was to much..... but what ever.. Do you know how many bad and stupid things some riders do to drivers???
So I guess now most driver are in the "Pay back mode".....


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Marshall Mathers said:


> As an uber driver i think what you did is ******y. Once you accept the trip you should commit to it. Scumbag.


. . . Even after pax talking to you like subservient inferior??


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> That's a lot of effort and work.





MSUGrad9902 said:


> That's a lot of effort to spite someone for making a dumb comment.


Work? Effort? He sat in his car for 30 minutes. If you think that's "effort," you're doing it wrong.

He had a little fun at the expense of a rude and entitled d-bag. That was obviously worth 30 minutes to him, and he got a ride, a tip, and a good story out of it.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't know, maybe i'm wrong after all, but I pride myself in doing the right thing, as often as I can. My energy is more positive, than negative. I even had a pax get in the car and say "wow, your energy is so positive, I needed that tonite". Yes, he tipped me. He actually got in the car in a bad mood, left in a good mood and "tipped me". Can you imagine such a thing!

I guess it's all about what you project and what defines you as a person, but I'm not looking to change who I am, or how I view each and every person for who they are. I'm not treating someone incorrectly because I think they may not tip, or give me less than 5 stars. That's just not how it's supposed to be. You guys provide a service. You choose to provide it., whether it's for .87 a mile or $4.00 a mile. Remember that, and never judge a book by it's cover. There's a homeless man somewhere out there that will give you half of his sandwich if he thinks you're hungry too. He may not dress the part, or speak the part, but his heart is in the right place. That's what more people have to learn, go with your heart. Be compassionate to others. Appreciate a homeless person's conversation as much as you would a politician's. Give respect and be respected.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

d0n said:


> Any good fisherman knows that pax must comply with the driver's suggestion before it's too late, well this is what happens when you think your penis is larger than the driver's.
> 
> As I scoped the last flight for the day on my phone and decided to hit the airport, I entered the queue and decided to get a trip going home, it so happens I get one of these self entitled pax that after being asked for their destination decided to tell me "home and make it snappy, do your job" that is all it took for that poor sob to meet the longest wait in his life.
> 
> ...


Who says make it snappy. That's circa 1930. You've been watching to many old movies


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Marshall Mathers said:


> Well yes I agree on that but perhaps the pax was annoyed at the fact that he asked where he was going because regardless he already accepted the trip. If you want a trip going a specific way then you should use a destination trip.


Can't do that from the airport. And that doesn't mean you'll get a long trip anyway. Those $4 trips to a hotel or the rental lot would still qualify.


----------



## Ray21 (Sep 2, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> I don't know, maybe i'm wrong after all, but I pride myself in doing the right thing, as often as I can. My energy is more positive, than negative. I even had a pax get in the car and say "wow, your energy is so positive, I needed that tonite". Yes, he tipped me. He actually got in the car in a bad mood, left in a good mood and "tipped me". Can you imagine such a thing!
> 
> I guess it's all about what you project and what defines you as a person, but I'm not looking to change who I am, or how I view each and every person for who they are. I'm not treating someone incorrectly because I think they may not tip, or give me less than 5 stars. That's just not how it's supposed to be. You guys provide a service. You choose to provide it., whether it's for .87 a mile or $4.00 a mile. Remember that, and never judge a book by it's cover. There's a homeless man somewhere out there that will give you half of his sandwich if he thinks you're hungry too. He may not dress the part, or speak the part, but his heart is in the right place. That's what more people have to learn, go with your heart. Be compassionate to others. Appreciate a homeless person's conversation as much as you would a politician's. Give respect and be respected.


This sounds great..... with out any desrespect but you shall try to contact travis and give him this speech... When I start Uber almost a year ago I was so dedicated, always I was trying my best for riders to be please Buuuuuut when I realize the sad side of the story.... Uffff I just dont care any more, I do what I need to do to get my money... When ever I feel a rider on a strange Note I just hit the cancel bottom. I'm sorry but it is what it is...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JoeyA said:


> I don't know, maybe i'm wrong after all, but I pride myself in doing the right thing, as often as I can. My energy is more positive, than negative. I even had a pax get in the car and say "wow, your energy is so positive, I needed that tonite". Yes, he tipped me. He actually got in the car in a bad mood, left in a good mood and "tipped me". Can you imagine such a thing!
> 
> I guess it's all about what you project and what defines you as a person, but I'm not looking to change who I am, or how I view each and every person for who they are. I'm not treating someone incorrectly because I think they may not tip, or give me less than 5 stars. That's just not how it's supposed to be. You guys provide a service. You choose to provide it., whether it's for .87 a mile or $4.00 a mile. Remember that, and never judge a book by it's cover. There's a homeless man somewhere out there that will give you half of his sandwich if he thinks you're hungry too. He may not dress the part, or speak the part, but his heart is in the right place. That's what more people have to learn, go with your heart. Be compassionate to others. Appreciate a homeless person's conversation as much as you would a politician's. Give respect and be respected.


I don't WANT some homeless guy's half sandwich, though. I want to make money. And that one person a week who tops because of "positive" energy is not enough to help with uber.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't WANT some homeless guy's half sandwich, though. I want to make money. And that one person a week who tops because of "positive" energy is not enough to help with uber.


I hear you man. I respect that. We're just in different places at this point in time. And if I really get down about all this, I would do myself a favor and stop driving. I won't let it change who I am as a person. Not gonna happen. You do you, and I will do me.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

"The pax who didn't want to cancel, a sad story." Reminds of that story of the engine that could


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> "The pax who didn't want to cancel, a sad story." Reminds of that story of the engine that could


I see ur a major contributor here, after all.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> I see ur a major contributor here, after all.


Absolutely I am!! Thanks for the compliment. I needed a boost today.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> Whoaaaa. Slow up cowboy. Sell my dignity? You clearly haven't read any of my previous posts. That's not nearly how i roll. If someone is out of line there's a way to get them in check politely, not being spiteful, cause it all comes back to you. Now this is part time for me. My job is down on wall street where ive been groomed on how to handle situations professionally and with a little class. Maybe thats a small difference we have between us. I can make an enemy a friend before the ride is over. That has nothing to do with my dignity. Its has to do with being polished and skilled, tactful when i need to be and not being bitter about things i cannot control. Im in control with this lil part time gig, and when im not, i will simply stop driving, not be spiteful to people trying to get a ride home from the airport. And don't misunderstand for even a second that i would definitely end a ride and put a pax out at a gas station, if i needed to. Trust me.
> Whoaaa lets relax now.


Yeah...sure cowboy .


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Uber should take action against people who cherry pick rides. Because they are leaving the crappy rides for the rest of us.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

d0nnyboy said:


> when uber cuts me loose for it, I collect unemployment.


Unemployment is paid by "unemployment insurance" paid by employers to the state. It is for people who lost "jobs." As a contractor, you didn't lose a job, just a contract. You don't pay unemployment insurance, so no unemployment for you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> Uber should take action against people who cherry pick rides. Because they are leaving the crappy rides for the rest of us.


As long as the crappy rides are being serviced, and Uber is collecting their taste of them, why would they care enough to "take action". It makes no difference to Uber if "cherry pickers" are servicing the trips, or "the rest of us" are.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> As long as the crappy rides are being serviced, and Uber is collecting their taste of them, why would they care enough to "take action". It makes no difference to Uber if "cherry pickers" are servicing the trips, or "the rest of us" are.


The pax don't appreciate being canceled on and waiting for god knows how long to be picked up. Also if they don't take action it forces the rest of us to do the same.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> Unemployment is paid by "unemployment insurance" paid by employers to the state. It is for people who lost "jobs." As a contractor, you didn't lose a job, just a contract. You don't pay unemployment insurance, so no unemployment for you.


Correct. The only caveat would be is if he worked for a company prior to Uber (or during) that did pay in and it is still within the time period.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> The pax don't appreciate being canceled on and waiting for god knows how long to be picked up. Also if they don't take action it forces the rest of us to do the same.


I'm sure that some passengers would like to have quicker service, but most understand that Uber X is a highly discounted service and are willing to wait reasonable times.

Any one can cherry pick already, if "the rest of us" decide to do so (they won't be "forced") , then Uber will take action I'm sure. Maybe raise rates on fares originating in the boondocks, maybe deactivate people, they'll make their determination based on their own information.

Right now, it isn't a problem, Uber is recruiting a lot of new partners, they will cross this new bridge when and if they come to it.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Blackcab said:


> Who says make it snappy. That's circa 1930. You've been watching to many old movies


Hipsters.

Go figure.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Unemployment is paid by "unemployment insurance" paid by employers to the state. It is for people who lost "jobs." As a contractor, you didn't lose a job, just a contract. You don't pay unemployment insurance, so no unemployment for you.


Of course and following employers direct orders on how to do things and what jobs to take makes me an employee not a contractor, it's all being discussed on court in 2 states at the moment, more reasons are involved.

Either way, they get off my back I get off theirs, it's the way it works.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

There is a sale on Milano cookies at jewel. Snack size packs. Stock up!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I don't think that it was taken as an "insult", the uber driver just didn't like the passenger's attitude and would just as soon not have him in his personal vehicle.

Remember this is "ride sharing", not public transportation, the driver isn't a professional, and if he doesn't want this guy, he doesn't want him.


----------



## Uberislife (Jan 4, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think that it was taken as an "insult", the uber driver just didn't like the passenger's attitude and would just as soon not have him in his personal vehicle.
> 
> Remember this is "ride sharing", not public transportation, the driver isn't a professional, and if he doesn't want this guy, he doesn't want him.


So it's not a job? Standards for customer service are just a pipe dream? Claims of better ,friendlines, professionalism by uber are lies and deception tactics ?hypocrisy on this is just unbelievable.
I love uber and can't stand to see biegn destroyed but drivers who are soo rude ,disrespectful and unthankful


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uberislife said:


> I love uber and can't stand to see biegn destroyed but drivers who are soo rude ,disrespectful and unthankful


Both sides need to be thankful and respectful, both the passenger and the partner.

Remember this is Ride Sharing, not the taxi racket.


----------



## Uberislife (Jan 4, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Both sides need to be thankful and respectful, both the passenger and the partner.
> 
> Remember this is Ride Sharing, not the taxi racket.


This is not a taxi racket you are right, it's an Uber racket now!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uberislife said:


> This is not a taxi racket you are right, it's an Uber racket now!


That's right, and Uber is based upon sharing, with both parties to the ride being invited to rate each other's performance.

Completely different, if the parties aren't compatible, that's cool. Either or both of them can decide to terminate the trip for any reason or no reason at all, for that matter.


----------



## Uberislife (Jan 4, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That's right, and Uber is based upon sharing, with both parties to the ride being invited to rate each other's performance.
> 
> Completely different, if the parties aren't compatible, that's cool. Either or both of them can decide to terminate the trip for any reason or no reason at all, for that matter.


Thanks for the clarification, I can see clearly now.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

They recommend certain service levels which I gladly adhear to.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Uberislife said:


> Sounds like the uber driver is an entitled Prick in this one, a person says make it snappy and do your job, and that's biegn taken as an insult by the driver? Are you that f****ing thin skinned ?F u to the driver who made it a battle of wits over a few words and F U to all those who think the pax is wrong, you minimum wage good for nothing snob nosed c***$


Your response is more interesting than the original post. Very classy pal. I once learned that 'profanity is the effort of a feeble mind to express itself forcefully'. What do you get outta putting yourself out here like this? It's very unappealing.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberChicago80 said:


> They recommend certain service levels which I gladly adhear to.


I'm sure they do, but there is no reason why a partner should take a trip with someone who he feels is disrespecting him.

In Uber, the partners are working for their ratings, and after the initial contact, the driver felt there was zero chance that picking up the guy would help his rating at all. He did the right thing.


----------



## Uberislife (Jan 4, 2017)

JoeyA said:


> Your response is more interesting than the original post. Very classy pal. I once learned that 'profanity is the effort of a feeble mind to express itself forcefully'. What do you get outta putting yourself out here like this? It's very unappealing.


I get nothing out of it and neither will anyone else. Somethings are just there to linger and decompose , eventually becoming unnoticeable like the entitlement alot of uber drivers feel.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Beautiful! Nice job.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think that it was taken as an "insult", the uber driver just didn't like the passenger's attitude and would just as soon not have him in his personal vehicle.
> 
> Remember this is "ride sharing", not public transportation, the driver isn't a professional, and if he doesn't want this guy, he doesn't want him.


Oh no the attitude just triggered the revenge, I probably wasn't going to take him anyways (looking at the odds of where he was going).


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> My job is down on wall street where ive been groomed on how to handle situations professionally and with a little class. Maybe thats a small difference we have between us. I can make an enemy a friend before the ride is over.


Care to share your secret?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> I once learned that 'profanity is the effort of a feeble mind to express itself forcefully'. What do you get outta putting yourself out here like this? It's very unappealing.


Actually studies show that intelligent people curse more...

http://www.businessinsider.de/intel...-stay-awake-longer-and-swear-more-2016-8?IR=T

and btw, for some reason, your post reminded me of the movie "Waterboy" "Mama says that alligators are ornery 'cause they got all them teeth but no tooth brush."


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Actually studies show that intelligent people curse more...
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.de/intel...-stay-awake-longer-and-swear-more-2016-8?IR=T
> 
> and btw, for some reason, your post reminded me of the movie "Waterboy" "Mama says that alligators are ornery 'cause they got all them teeth but no tooth brush."


U went thru all that trouble of finding that for me? Thank you. Now whats the meaning of a feeble mind?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

"all that trouble" lol, It was literally under 10 seconds...


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> Now whats the meaning of a feeble mind?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feeble-minded


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Marshall Mathers said:


> As an uber driver i think what you did is ******y. Once you accept the trip you should commit to it. Scumbag.


Disagree. I don't let anybody disrespect me, especially not in my car.



d0n said:


> after being asked for their destination decided to tell me "home and make it snappy, do your job"


If somebody said that to you, you'd still drive them?

If somebody said that to me, they'd be walking.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Marshall Mathers said:


> As an uber driver i think what you did is ******y. Once you accept the trip you should commit to it. Scumbag.


So, no exceptions? If you hit accept, you must complete it? Good luck with that buddy.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> Uber should take action against people who cherry pick rides. Because they are leaving the crappy rides for the rest of us.


LOL. No. Not every driver wants the same type of ride. I might cherry-pick for short rides because I need many rides to make bonus, whereas another driver cherry-picks for longer rides because he or she doesn't care about bonuses, and yet another might object to going south because he needs to go north, etc. It's a myth that we would all cherry-pick for the same thing.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. No. Not every driver wants the same type of ride. I might cherry-pick for short rides because I need many rides to make bonus, whereas another driver cherry-picks for longer rides because he or she doesn't care about bonuses, and yet another might object to going south because he needs to go north, etc. It's a myth that we would all cherry-pick for the same thing.


I was referring to Airport cherry pickers. Most if not all drivers waiting at airport ques are looking for long to medium trips.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> I was referring to Airport cherry pickers. Most if not all drivers waiting at airport ques are looking for long to medium trips.


That's not discernible from your post. But the truth is, some drivers want to go north from the airport, some south, some east, and some west. Not all drivers would cherry-pick for the same thing. Surely you are intelligent enough to see this?


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Disagree. I don't let anybody disrespect me, especially not in my car.
> 
> If somebody said that to you, you'd still drive them?
> 
> If somebody said that to me, they'd be walking.


I'm a different kind of animal. If someone said that to me I would just turn to them with a little smile and just ask them "so this is how you talk to people?" That could go one of two ways. If they said yes, or had the wrong response or tone, then I would say "but you can't talk to me that way, you need to cancel and get another Uber." I love being able to give people the option to hang themselves, and with the right rope, they often do. But asking that simple question, gives me more substance for my actions when they want to take it to the next level. I guess it could be called "setting them up", because you just do not talk to people like that and per Uber's TOS, rudeness is not allowed from a pax, or a driver, so we do not have to accept that, but cover your azz while not accepting it.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> That's not discernible from your post. But the truth is, some drivers want to go north from the airport, some south, some east, and some west. Not all drivers would cherry-pick for the same thing. Surely you are intelligent enough to see this?


I'm not sure where you are from but our airport (LAX) is a considered a "honey hole". You will have people waiting literally for hours trying to get long rides that have surcharge. Unfortunately there are also a lot of short rides that go across the airport which get cancelled on a lot of times by cherry pickers. If half the drivers are cancelling the short rides it leaves the rest of us with a higher probability of landing those rides. I'm pretty sure you are smart enough to see this. So uber by not enforcing their rules they are indirectly hurting us.

In LA we have a tool in the app called "destination filter" which filters rides that are going to a selected destination. So no need to cherry pick if you are trying to head home or something.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> I'm not sure where you are from but our airport (LAX) is a considered a "honey hole". You will have people waiting literally for hours trying to get long rides that have surcharge. Unfortunately there are also a lot of short rides that go across the airport which get cancelled on a lot of times by cherry pickers. If half the drivers are cancelling the short rides it leaves the rest of us with a higher probability of landing those rides. I'm pretty sure you are smart enough to see this. So uber by not enforcing their rules they are indirectly hurting us.
> 
> In LA we have a tool in the app called "destination filter" which filters rides that are going to a selected destination. So no need to cherry pick if you are trying to head home or something.


Seattle. In our queue, you turn down or cancel a ride, and you are kicked out of the queue. If this is not the way it works at your airport, you can be sure that it will soon. Uber is a control-freak company, and anything you can do to game their system, you should do before they change their system to box you in and take all choice away from you as an IC. Apparently, you are smart enough to see this?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. No. Not every driver wants the same type of ride. I might cherry-pick for short rides because I need many rides to make bonus, whereas another driver cherry-picks for longer rides because he or she doesn't care about bonuses, and yet another might object to going south because he needs to go north, etc. It's a myth that we would all cherry-pick for the same thing.


Exactly, cherry picking simply translates to making the best out of your driving by doing it logistically and helping the matchmaker give you the trips you need.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

saucy05 said:


> I'm not sure where you are from but our airport (LAX) is a considered a "honey hole". You will have people waiting literally for hours trying to get long rides that have surcharge. Unfortunately there are also a lot of short rides that go across the airport which get cancelled on a lot of times by cherry pickers. If half the drivers are cancelling the short rides it leaves the rest of us with a higher probability of landing those rides. I'm pretty sure you are smart enough to see this. So uber by not enforcing their rules they are indirectly hurting us.
> 
> In LA we have a tool in the app called "destination filter" which filters rides that are going to a selected destination. So no need to cherry pick if you are trying to head home or something.


To which Uber could have easily solved by giving less than 20 mile trips a ticket back to first in queue when returning to the airport, they do not care about fixing their system with reward logic, like their company and their practices, it's all about traps.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

d0n said:


> Any good fisherman knows that pax must comply with the driver's suggestion before it's too late, well this is what happens when you think your penis is larger than the driver's.
> 
> As I scoped the last flight for the day on my phone and decided to hit the airport, I entered the queue and decided to get a trip going home, it so happens I get one of these self entitled pax that after being asked for their destination decided to tell me "home and make it snappy, do your job" that is all it took for that poor sob to meet the longest wait in his life.
> 
> ...


I don't get it, if you didn't cancel for the rider you're just screwing yourself.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

You are my hero. I do agree its alot of time wasted for nothing. I wouldnt do it but i would enjoy watching you do it. Next time think rational. Go to pick him up. Get out of your car. Come right up yo him. Take his luggage and throw it in some hole then cancel and drive away.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Anyone else notice that dOn (original poster), a well respected member, became dOnnyboy, a new member? He hasn't posted on this thread since 31 December? Looks like he may have had some problems with the "system".


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

dOn hasn't been heard from since 31 Dec. dOnnyboy joined 31 dec, posted 18 times and hasn't been heard from since either.......guess he is NOT "still here"


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't get it, if you didn't cancel for the rider you're just screwing yourself.


Read again.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Sub Guy said:


> dOn hasn't been heard from since 31 Dec. dOnnyboy joined 31 dec, posted 18 times and hasn't been heard from since either.......guess he is NOT "still here"


You might be onto something.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

d0n said:


> You might be onto something.


So, what is your story.....did you go out for a bit of a troll?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Sub Guy said:


> So, what is your story.....did you go out for a bit of a troll?


A stroll, yes.

Been busy getting banned and researching stuff about the app.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

d0n said:


> A stroll, yes.
> 
> Been busy getting banned and researching stuff about the app.


Welcome back!


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Disagree. I don't let anybody disrespect me, especially not in my car.
> 
> If somebody said that to you, you'd still drive them?
> 
> If somebody said that to me, they'd be walking.


That is absolutely a choice you can make as a driver. YOU cancel the ride.
The OP however instead engaged in a pissing match with the PAX. If the OP did not feel comfortable in any way taking the passenger in his vehicle, it is up to the driver to cancel the trip. Instead the OP was petty to scrape his portion of a $5 fee, which more than likely was refunded to the PAX. Yes the PAX was further delayed getting home; his evening was not snappy. It's a shame the driver feels so proud about that.

Another way to play it, "hey man, I will do My best to get you from point A to B using My car, but I gotta say, I'm bothered by you saying "make it snappy". you can cancel and get a new driver or not." You know, be Adults. Have you never felt a little worn out when arriving on the last flight into an airport and being dicked around by the airlines? A little compassion goes a long way and makes all of us look better.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

StephenT said:


> That is absolutely a choice you can make as a driver. YOU cancel the ride.
> The OP however instead engaged in a pissing match with the PAX. If the OP did not feel comfortable in any way taking the passenger in his vehicle, it is up to the driver to cancel the trip. Instead the OP was petty to scrape his portion of a $5 fee, which more than likely was refunded to the PAX. Yes the PAX was further delayed getting home; his evening was not snappy. It's a shame the driver feels so proud about that.
> 
> Another way to play it, "hey man, I will do My best to get you from point A to B using My car, but I gotta say, I'm bothered by you saying "make it snappy". you can cancel and get a new driver or not." You know, be Adults. Have you never felt a little worn out when arriving on the last flight into an airport and being dicked around by the airlines? A little compassion goes a long way and makes all of us look better.


I agree with all of that.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Marshall Mathers said:


> Well yes I agree on that but perhaps the pax was annoyed at the fact that he asked where he was going because regardless he already accepted the trip. If you want a trip going a specific way then you should use a destination trip.


At airports with Qs you can't use the filter unless you leave the Q which means no ride. I really wish they would change that


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

This might be the first time ever I side with a pax albeit just slightly. 

Honestly, if a driver called me to ask where I was going, I'd be annoyed as well. Particularly after a long flight late at night. 

Though I wouldn't have reacted like the rider. He was rude, demeaning, and insulting. But then so was the driver. 

This is a case where both rider and driver lack tact and common sense. If the driver accepts the ride, I don't think his vehicle is big enough to fit both of their egos.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I think the lesson to be learned here is:

If yours is long, mine drags on the floor.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Long flight, BS. I've never talked to someone in the service industry like that. I can only imagine doing so if they were being grossly negligent.

Rudest pax I ever had was when I was a total noob with lyft and had no idea how to deal with it. I'd love to go back in time and mess with her.



Reversoul said:


> This might be the first time ever I side with a pax albeit just slightly.
> 
> Honestly, if a driver called me to ask where I was going, I'd be annoyed as well. Particularly after a long flight late at night.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, we're allowed to call the pax and ask them their destination. I've never done it, but I don't live in a massive city where a ride might go 50 miles in the wrong direction.

The inconvenience of canceling and ordering another ride is trivial, especially compared to driving someone to Orange County on your last trip when you live in The Valley.

Not that your justification must be so extreme. It can be any reason you choose.

As others have said, it's ride share. You're not a servant. Or even a service employee. You're being connected with someone to give them a ride if you both want to.

You guys think if you do Air B&B you must let anybody who asks stay in your home as well?

"Hey I'm renting your room to sacrifice a goat and have a ritualistic blood ****."

Crap, well the person contacted me, so i guess I have to let them do what they want.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

VegasR said:


> Long flight, BS. I've never talked to someone in the service industry like that. I can only imagine doing so if they were being grossly negligent.
> 
> Rudest pax I ever had was when I was a total noob with lyft and had no idea how to deal with it. I'd love to go back in time and mess with her.
> 
> ...


You are correct. You can absolutely call the customer and ask for their destination.

Just don't be surprised when the rider responds rudely.

And I live in ATL which is a massive metro area. I've had to drive people over 50 miles in the opposite direction from where I live. It can be annoying, but I'd rather get a big fare and then hit the interstate on my way back. Then take my chances with the destination filter.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uberislife said:


> So it's not a job? Standards for customer service are just a pipe dream? Claims of better ,friendlines, professionalism by uber are lies and deception tactics ?hypocrisy on this is just unbelievable.
> I love uber and can't stand to see biegn destroyed but drivers who are soo rude ,disrespectful and unthankful


We're talking about people being REJECTED as customers, and non-customers don't get customer service by definition. As far as Uber's claims on better or friendly service, that is something that actual customers get- not those who can't be matched up with a driver.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> You are correct. You can absolutely call the customer and ask for their destination. Just don't be surprised when the rider responds rudely.


I have no problem with that. I can call, they can respond rudely, and I can tell them that they are in for a long walk home and I hope their crappy attitude keeps them company. In this particular dynamic it is the cusotmer who basically is asking us for a favor. Being rude is self-deating. You want a ride, be up-front about your destination. If the driver isn't interested in taking you, be an adult, say thanks anyway, and resubmit your request.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Everytime I hear a pax say: "You HAVE to pick me up", I just laugh and hang up.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> You are correct. You can absolutely call the customer and ask for their destination.


Uber has said that cherry picking airport rides is a real problem, and that they are now monitoring.
If they see a pattern of phone call before the pickup, and then you cancel, they will deactivate you.
This was in all the newspapers...

(Don't forget that all voice calls and texts are recorded by Uber.)


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

tirebiter said:


> Uber has said that cherry picking airport rides is a real problem, and that they are now monitoring.
> If they see a pattern of phone call before the pickup, and then you cancel, they will deactivate you.
> This was in all the newspapers...
> 
> (Don't forget that all voice calls and texts are recorded by Uber.)


Kinda like u cherry picked what I posted. You left out the most important thing I said. "Dont be surprised when the rider responds rudely".

I was making a point to the OP that calling the rider can get them irritated. Not sure why u thought I was in favor of screening riders, but maybe it's because reading comprehension isn't easy for you.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> That's a lot of effort to spite someone for making a dumb comment.


Yeah but it's cheap therapy lol


----------



## aray0220 (Oct 19, 2016)

I find it amusing that Uber has set the rates so low that only certain rides are profitable/worth the effort and then cracks down on "partners" being "selective" on what rides we take.


----------



## NoStopping (Jan 25, 2017)

Wh


d0n said:


> Any good fisherman knows that pax must comply with the driver's suggestion before it's too late, well this is what happens when you think your penis is larger than the driver's.
> 
> As I scoped the last flight for the day on my phone and decided to hit the airport, I entered the queue and decided to get a trip going home, it so happens I get one of these self entitled pax that after being asked for their destination decided to tell me "home and make it snappy, do your job" that is all it took for that poor sob to meet the longest wait in his life.
> 
> ...


Why not just set a destination trip and wait for a pax going your way?


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Not sure why u thought I was in favor of screening riders, but maybe it's because reading comprehension isn't easy for you.


Because you wrote this:



Reversoul said:


> You are correct. You can absolutely call the customer and ask for their destination.


If you were intending sarcasm, perhaps your writing technique needs improvement.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

tirebiter said:


> Because you wrote this:
> 
> If you were intending sarcasm, perhaps your writing technique needs improvement.


Again, it's a quite simple concept which you've yet to grasp.

I was not intending sarcasm. I was stating a fact that calling the rider to cherry pick will likely have repercussions.

I think I made that clear twice already, but you seem hell bent on creating conflict. I'm starting to think you're either trolling or just slow.

The funny thing is we're actually in agreement on the subject. You just haven't realized that yet.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

d0n said:


> Everytime I hear a pax say: "You HAVE to pick me up", I just laugh and hang up.


I haven't heard that one yet. Lol Acting entitled, yea.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

CherylC said:


> I haven't heard that one yet. Lol Acting entitled, yea.


It's pure hilarity.


----------

